# acpi



## Anonymous (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi!

I did check "dmesg" and I have:

...
ACPI APIC Table: <A M I  OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <A M I OEMXSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7fef0000 (3) failed
...

My system is 7.1-RELEASE-p2.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## morbit (Feb 13, 2009)

It's typical. Nothing to worry about.

PS. Please write more specific topics.


----------

